# I need help putting my WAMP server online.



## iaskmd

I have WAMP Version 5.1.7.1a. My computer runs with Windows XP. How would I do this?


----------



## haswalt

if you left click on the wamp icon in the taskbar, a menu pops up.

If it says put online at the bottom, click that.

Then go www.whatismyip.com ot find your external ip address.

You can now get to your wamp webroot at http://yourip/

or you can go to http://www.dyndns.com/services/dns/dyndns/

create an account there, then create a new dns host to link to your ip address.

then you will be able to access your websites with http://username.blogdns.org etc

Harry


----------

